# Age to start training?



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

As soon as you bring them in the door. Really! Then when they're 12 weeks and have had all their puppy shots, it's time for socialization with other dogs/people out in public. Puppy classes are great for that.


----------



## Sky (Dec 4, 2005)

We started at 8 weeks. 
And at home practising sit, stay etc.

I went to a class with 8 weeks but every puppy owner needed to bring papers to show how many shots the dogs had otherwise she was not allowed to join.


----------



## CajunMissy (May 23, 2005)

Start training as soon as possible. Goldens are very intelligent. They pick up on commands very fast. As a puppy, it's like a small child, you will have to repeat the command, and teach it what to do. It won't take long before they will do things just to please you. Goldens, keep their puppy energy for approximately 5 yrs.


----------



## timberwolfe (Apr 15, 2005)

We started training from day 1.


----------



## Sky (Dec 4, 2005)

with the eyes still closed?


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Sky said:


> with the eyes still closed?


Oh yes, because once they open those beady, little eyes they'll immediately try to dominate you with "the stare"... so its best you show them the pecking order before they have a chance to ever challenge you


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

In fact, for identification purposes, I'm posting a picture of a typical offender to look out for... 

WARNING: Please, for your own protection DO NOT STARE INTO THE EYES!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

"You are falling under my spell. You will not complain when I completely take over your life and your mind. Every rational thought will escape, and you will become a dreaded 'dog person.' Now when I bark three times, you will wake up and not remember any of this."


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Oh no!... for gawd sakes woman, I told you not to stare directly into the eyes. Use a mirror... oh no its too late to save Brandy's Mom... why did I ever post that picture? I'll never forgive myself.....


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Ahem. I never was one to listen to my elders.


----------



## charmcitywolf (Dec 7, 2005)

*Haha!*



monomer said:


> In fact, for identification purposes, I'm posting a picture of a typical offender to look out for...
> 
> WARNING: Please, for your own protection DO NOT STARE INTO THE EYES!


She definitely has me under her spell....she is a sweetie....even when she is terrorizing me on the couch! She loves to take her booda bone up on the couch and push it down in the couch cushion where I am sitting so I get to be a chew toy too! LOL

:doh:


----------



## Maria (Nov 14, 2005)

I would like to add to this - I am spell bound I would never have considered myself a doggy person but I am absolutely taken by my 13 week old GT puppy Casper - my every spare moment I am there with him - I am driving my husband kids, and friends mad - I even get up earlier than everyone else to sneak down and play with him before everyone else takes over - he is the cutest thing ever - when he first came through the door I was saying 'phew he smells and I am not doing this/that - you lot can do it - you are the ones who wanted a puppy' but now I would do everything if they let me and I adore his little doggy smell - I could go on and on but I am probably boring the pants of you lot.....


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Not boring us. We completely understand!


----------



## charmcitywolf (Dec 7, 2005)

*Lol*



monomer said:


> Oh no!... for gawd sakes woman, I told you not to stare directly into the eyes. Use a mirror... oh no its too late to save Brandy's Mom... why did I ever post that picture? I'll never forgive myself.....


Picking on my poor puppy.... She is growing before my eyes! I will post some new pics, hopefully on Saturday....of her highness herslf! LOL


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

They do grow so darned fast! Enjoy that puppy breath and tiny body while you can.


----------



## charmcitywolf (Dec 7, 2005)

*Yes...*

she loves the snow! She will go out and stretch full body in it...and scoot herself along with her back paws.....just enjoying herself.....the only thing is, she wants to do it at 4:30 in the morning when i can barely move....walking with my eyes closed almost...work starts too darn early for me! LOL:sleeping:


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

Maria, I know what you mean! When Woody was a little puppy, I would start missing him as soon as I put him in the crate for the night. I couldn't wait for him to wake up in the morning. I even looked forward to getting up to take him out during the night! 

Yes, I guess that makes us crazy dog people:uhoh:


----------



## i_love_golden's_93 (Jan 22, 2006)

*puppy traing*

i started traing at day 1 but notyhing happend so i am just waiting so now i am traing my golden to become a thearpy dog


----------



## i_love_golden's_93 (Jan 22, 2006)

*puppy traing*

i started traing at day 1 but notyhing happend so i am just waiting so now i am traing my golden to become a thearpy dog


----------



## Jude's Mom (May 19, 2005)

Maria said:


> my every spare moment I am there with him - I am driving my husband kids, and friends mad - I even get up earlier than everyone else to sneak down and play with him before everyone else takes over - he is the cutest thing ever


You have the same diease that I do....


----------



## krbshappy71 (Dec 30, 2005)

Heeehee, I have the puppy fever too. The first 2 weeks after we brought her home I'd get up at 5 a.m. to let her out (even though she has a doggy door she wasn't going out for her morning duty) then I'd lay on the sofa with her and snuggle...I really looked forward to those morning snuggles. Now, though, she's going out on her own and wants to tackle me instead of snuggle. 

She learned sit and shake hands right away, I'd say by the end of our first week with her. (she was 12 weeks) now I'm working on lay-down, and I make her sit before giving her a treat/toy each time. 

How much training does eveyone do with their dogs? I usually do the house-basics of sit, stay, lay down, and "go somewhere else" or "go outside" (time out) oh and "give" if they have something in their mouths I want. But I don't do leash training. On our hikes they have to stay on the trail and mind me, but I don't do formal training with any of them. oh and I taught some tricks to each of them but nothing miraculous.


----------

